# your career



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

am goin back in the army which is a brill career


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm an electrical engineer. Right now I do electrical building design using software. I lay out lights, receptacles, motors, anything in any building that uses electricity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to want to be a vet too... small animal, but still a lot of school and money! And I never liked school and have no money. lol Then I discovered that I am way to emotional and don't like blood... so I wouldn't last long as a vet or vet tech. I'd never sleep. XD

So I decided that I'd do something a little small scale compared to that. I also have a love for dogs, so I decided that I would like to try out dog grooming and dog training.  One day it would be great to have my own little business in town... have training sessions and clinics there... that's my dream right now. Not a whole lot of schooling or money involved compared to being a vet... less emotional too. XD


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Student in social field.

Suitable to you if you like to work with people and specifially have will to help people that are coming from not so great conditions because in many cases you work with people like that in social field, even of course there's also other work to do.

You need at least to be patient (even your purpose is to help, miracles won't happen an overnight) and get along with people. I say it'd be good to have also some kind of small calling for that; I really hope that people who don't understand people nor want to work with them don't end up to choose a social career: the clients, often coming from poor conditions like I mentioned, deserve a worker who's genuinely interested in them and their issues.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Im a customer assistant on a clothing department. It's a job where I don't get a chance to sit down, which is good as I like to be rushing about. I sort Clothing deliveries I merchandise the clothing, and I help customers. I decided against college as I wantedto earn money rather than owe it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

HairyCob said:


> I decided against college as I wanted to earn money rather than owe it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kinda feel the same way... my parents and sisters don't though... they drive me crazy telling me I have to go away to college... sorry, don't want to be in debt for the rest of my life! My sister owes like $40,000 already.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

i clean grease monkey office buildings. glamorouss isn't it? =.=" but i'm in highschool so i guess it's not the end of the world. I'm currently "working" towards being a barn manager and/or owner. mind you, almost any job in the equine world i would be happy with.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

TaMMa89 said:


> You need at least to be patient (even your purpose is to help, miracles won't happen an overnight) and get along with people. I say it'd be good to have also some kind of small calling for that; I really hope that people who don't understand people nor want to work with them don't end up to choose a social career: the clients, often coming from poor conditions like I mentioned, deserve a worker who's genuinely interested in them and their issues.


Please, please come smack some of your logic into my bf's little sister! She is making a joke of social work. She is only first year for a 2 year degree, so hopefully she changes her mind on her career path. Anyone who mocks homeless or goes on vacations to places like Cuba and then bitches that as soon as she is off the resort there isn't proper toilets and the people are absolutely disgusting for it does not have the necessary compassion and maturity to be in that field of work. 
My best friend is working towards a bachelor's degree in sociology and social work. Her family is from a poverty stricken country and she is actually serious about being able to do everything she can to help with immigration and struggling families in a strange country to them. I give her, and others who are in it for the right reason, huge applaud. 

Myself, I'm working towards a business bachelor's degree in human resources and labor relations.
My goal is to be the one dealing with the training of employees and the one dealing with benefits/compensation/pay roll, that sort of thing. I'm really good at being a mediator, but not so much as the person doing all the firing.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

^^I'm sorry your bf's little sister is like that. Is she serious when mocking disadvantaged people? I admit also I can throw a joke about people every now and then (never when there are clients around tho), but it's pretty rare and not serious. I know I've also some suspicions toward some people or some thoughts that aren't that good, but I'm not gonna work in fields about which I've those thoughts.

Like I said, respect of humanity and positive attitude toward your clients should be requisites in that work.


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

As of right now I work at a large boarding barn by my own house, and am going back to school in the fall to a private college to take Veterinary Technician! I'm gonna be so in debt by the end, but I couldn't care less! I am hoping to eventually go into full Veterinary school, hoping to specialize in large animal and equine work!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Rught now I am a check out chick, an ok job for when in school but not now... currently looking for a new job maybe receotions assistant or something like that then next year plan to study conservation and wildlife biology.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

that sounds interesting what does a wildlife biologies do??


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

I'm a student in Natural Resources, so basically environmental science. Kind of covers the whole conservation/wildlife biology that RedTree is looking to study too.

Wildlife biologists, in general, study wildlife and conduct research both in the field and in laboratories to increase our understanding of some aspect of wildlife. You're free to concentrate in whatever you'd like. I know someone who hikes across rough terrain for hours a day to find the nests of little-known birds. One of my professors is a herpetologist and his spent his nights in a pond catching frogs.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha that actually souds like finee ill have to look that up thanks


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am only a teenager, so my job choices are limited, but I work at a boarding/breeding stable. It's hard work, but it's worth it because I get to spend my work time messing with horses.

As far as the career I am pursuing, I am looking to major in Criminal Justice (hopefully counter terrorism) and I'd REALLLYYY like to get a job with Homeland Security or the DoD.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow this is really interesting - I liked reading what everyone does or aspires to. I'm trained as a software engineer and worked in the industry for twenty years designing, writing and maintaining software. Now I'm thinking about a career change .... maybe business. I can understand the debt fear regarding school but you don't have to go full-time and you can work also but maybe it's harder now a days.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Rught now I am a check out chick, an ok job for when in school but not now... currently looking for a new job maybe receotions assistant or something like that then next year plan to study conservation and wildlife biology.


 
I was just wonder how long does it take to become a wildlife biologiest and if its studies in universaty of college i cant seem to find that anywere????


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a dog trainer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a legal secretary not the most glamorous but i work in different departments from house sales and personal injury to medical law and also agricultural law so my day is never dull although i do find myself many times a day day-dreaming about my horses.


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

Frankiee, you likely won't find it under wildlife biologist specifically. You would do something like major in Biology with a concentration in wildlife. I can become a wildlife biologist as a Natural Resources or Environmental Science major. Or if a school you're interested in offers an Ecology major, you should also be able to concentrate in wildlife. Basically anything related to life sciences. 

It will be a basic 4-year degree to get your B.S. If you want to get your Masters, PhD, that's a whole other story. To be honest, I'm not sure what kind of a degree you'd need.


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

Take a look at this: Wildlife Biologists


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Cali said:


> I'm a dog trainer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me too !

i work at a vet clinic that has training and dog daycare as well. i work in the clinic doing appointments and assisting surgeries some days. then some days i run dog daycare [we only have it mon wed fri so those days i mainly do DDC] and at night and on saturday i either assist classes or teach them myself =] we also offer a training program where the dog stays in our clinic for 2-4wks and my and my boss work with them a few times a day on basic commands and whatever their specific problems are. its really fun but not a forever job for me. my schedule is horrible and random and i just need to get out of there for other reasons too. right now im looking into being an EMT.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> me too !
> 
> i work at a vet clinic that has training and dog daycare as well. i work in the clinic doing appointments and assisting surgeries some days. then some days i run dog daycare [we only have it mon wed fri so those days i mainly do DDC] and at night and on saturday i either assist classes or teach them myself =] we also offer a training program where the dog stays in our clinic for 2-4wks and my and my boss work with them a few times a day on basic commands and whatever their specific problems are. its really fun but not a forever job for me. my schedule is horrible and random and i just need to get out of there for other reasons too. right now im looking into being an EMT.


I work at a boarding kennel, I hate the schedule too. I work a lot of split shifts, and it's annoying. However I am happy staying in the profession for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah working split shifts sucks ! i dont like my schedule because i have some days where im there for 14 hrs with no lunch or scheduled breaks. if i want to go to the bathroom i have to go during a class or leave the dogs im watching which i really dont like to do.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a chemical engineer. I studied Chemical engineering with management at university graduated recently and currently have 2 job offers on the table that I am concidering. 

One with the Home office for a Financial Management Graduate Training scheme, the other with a very very large global chem eng company for thier fast track scheme.

Both jobs start in september so I am currently working for my parents who own care homes for the elderly and forthe elderly mentaly ill.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

TheLovedOne said:


> I can understand the debt fear regarding school but you don't have to go full-time and you can work also but maybe it's harder now a days.


_The college that I am trying to get into offers some programs part time, but some of them ARE a full-time program, so it has to be taken as that._

_After high school, I did not go onto college/university, and have worked as an office assistant, receptionist, and I now have been in a factory for the past several years. I was on the production line for 2 years, and I have been in the warehouse for 2.5 (?) years now._

_I have looked into becoming a dental hygenist, but the private college was charging $30,000 for it. :shock: So then I went and applied for the paramedics course at the local college. I did sort of look into nursing, but it takes much longer to complete, and I dont have the money to do it at this time...so that might be my future career change._


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I see the debt as an investment for my future.
I currently have £20,000 worth of student loans to repay. however I am likely to be on a starting salary of £30,000pa and within 2-3 years can expect earning £35,000pa ish. which works out at just over £15 per hour for a 38 hour week
National minimum wage at the moment is £5.93 which works out at just under £12000pa for a 38 hr week.

So by getting into a bit of debt I have tripled my starting salary. I'm not scared of taking on debt if i need to to get ahead,mum taught me that! she took on £600,000 worth of debt to start her own business. It is now on the market for wellover £6million.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You are right faye. _

_There is such a thing as "good" debt, just like buying a house. It is not all bad debt._


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in college to be a sports journalist...

but for now I'm a working student at Home - Three-Day Farm

and a part time librarian


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

chevaliernr said:


> Take a look at this: Wildlife Biologists


okai thank you 
I really dont know what i want anymore and I have to pick my courses soon for 11th grade and that will ditermine were i can go to school and what i can study. :S

I really want to have something to do with the enviroment and animals but i dont want to stay in school for have my life either plus im hoping to go to collage and not university any suggestions??


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

I'm not familiar with your school system and how much pressure there is to decide what you want to do in terms of what classes to take and all that, but all I can say is I didn't know what I wanted to do back in high school, and even now I'm not absolutely sure where I want to go with my life. 

Don't stress out about it now. Keep your options open and try to make whatever decisions you need to make in such a way that will let you take a wide variety of directions if you can. 

What's the difference between a college and university for you?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Frankiee said:


> I really want to have something to do with the enviroment and animals but i dont want to stay in school for have my life either plus im hoping to go to collage and not university any suggestions??


Its not half your life, it's 3 years extra! I'm 25 and concidered to be quite old to be graduating, most of my friends graduated aged 22 or 23. i did a 5 years course and took a year out before hand.

Keep your options open. You can get into most courses with good science, english and maths grades. so make sure you take those plus anything that realy interests you.


----------



## rainysmybaby (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to become an equine vet. Right now, I'm a freshman in high school and I've been talking to my guidance counselor and I found out my school has all these science classes (AP chem & AP physics, biotech, microbiology, etc.) so I'm planning on taking as many as I can before I graduate.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

what do you guys think of becoming a photographer ? landscape and equine ?


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 29, 2010)

i'm an IT geek. you can always go to school for that. i went to a tech school to get a degree, but i knew more than those teachers. i just wanted the piece of paper. i started my job as just a helpdesk monkey 5 years ago. today i'm the director/CIO with monkies under me at the same company. you move up pretty fast, stay busy, and get paid really well.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Frankiee said:


> I was just wonder how long does it take to become a wildlife biologiest and if its studies in universaty of college i cant seem to find that anywere????


 
I may be no help to you there lol since I'm in Australia, but all the unis over here seem to offer it in some way or another.
The course it self only goes for 3 years  So I am pretty happy about that as well.
I really hope to go to Africa and work over there when I'm finished


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Frankiee said:


> what do you guys think of becoming a photographer ? landscape and equine ?


 
I think that would be more of a side job... unless you are really good and have a steady flow of business.


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

Have to agree with RedTree. Photography is like any field in the arts. It'll be difficult to make it a steady job.

Frankiee, just to point something out, have you noticed how many times your mind has changed just on this thread alone? That's how many people are even in college. Again, I'm not familiar with your higher education system, but college should be used as a time to explore different fields and interests because you finally have a chance to take classes that explore areas more in depth. It's great that you're thinking about this now, but there are so many factors that can and most likely will change your mind in the future.

My interests went from pre-vet to English major to environmental science throughout high school, and even though I have a major now, I have no idea what direction I want to take with it.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Y aI have notess that lol and I know its just cause in a few days now i have to pick my courses for 11 grade and that can affected were and what a want to studies latter on so i was just exploring


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I am self employed as a pet-sitter. Which includes dog walking, stall cleaning, sheep herding, random animal related jobs. I keep very busy, but because I work in a semi-rural area, I don't charge as much. and I have to drive more! So I am not making very much. Sadly. Because I really like what I do. - I know professional dog-walkers in large urban areas make oodles more $$ than I do. (plus some of them have people working For them (I don't) and they take some of their cut.) I think I'm just a bad business person, because there is a huge need for my work. Even where I am. =P


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Like my trainer, I'm getting a vet degree then heading of to Texas then Florida depending on my earnings in the cutting world hopefully get some training expierence from a pro. with my best 2 horses in my trailer and I am going to make myself some cash and then retire. =)


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought all the core classes for the first year of colleage were he same. 
By the way I am a welder stainless steel sheet meatle. I build industreal and comercial pots and pans.
One thing I thought about is that horses are expinceve. We all know that. So I picked a job that payed well so I could aford to injoy my horses.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya that so very true


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Frankiee said:


> hey everyone
> 
> So im having difficultly chosing what a want to do as a career I know it will change and all that speech but im just looking for ideas I was thinking an equine vet but its so much school and money :S
> 
> ...


One word for you: Shadow!

Make a list of jobs that peak your interest and go out and talk to people in the career. Go set up some job shadows so you can see the true side of those careers, get an insider's view. There are thousands of programs and courses, so I can imagine it must be really hard to decide which way to go.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I sell high risk travel insurance. I love my job. It's fast paced, interesting and I love my clients.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

